# Another Glock Thread



## Tames D (May 19, 2007)

I'm going to be shopping for a new Glock pistol to add to my gun collection. I've had a 19 for quite a few years now and I'm very happy with it (and I'll be keeping it). 

But I can't decide which new model I want to purchase. Can anyone nudge me a little with your opinions and preferences? I'm especially interested in hearing from Grenadier, but I'd also like to hear from everyone.

Thanks.


----------



## jks9199 (May 19, 2007)

What are you looking for a new Glock for?  Concealed carry?  Target shooting/competition?  On-duty carry as a LEO?  Or "just cause?"

Those are the primary factors that I think should drive your choice.


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> What are you looking for a new Glock for? Concealed carry? Target shooting/competition? On-duty carry as a LEO? Or "just cause?"
> 
> Those are the primary factors that I think should drive your choice.


Actually, I'm considering a compact for conceal carry and also something "bigger" just for fun, lol.


----------



## Grenadier (May 19, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I'm going to be shopping for a new Glock pistol to add to my gun collection. I've had a 19 for quite a few years now and I'm very happy with it (and I'll be keeping it).
> 
> But I can't decide which new model I want to purchase. Can anyone nudge me a little with your opinions and preferences? I'm especially interested in hearing from Grenadier, but I'd also like to hear from everyone.
> 
> Thanks.


 
My opinion: 

The Glock 19 is a great all-purpose gun.  It's still compact enough to conceal well, with a decent holster and belt, yet also large enough that it's comfortable to use for most folks.  

If you want something for concealed carry, the Glock 26 is one of the most fulfilling handguns I've ever had the pleasure of owning.  If you don't like the two-fingered grip (pinky curls underneath the magazine), then you can buy a +2 extender for the magazine (made by Glock), or even buy the complete magazine with the extender already installed, for a full three fingered grip.  I have this configuration on my Glock 26, and everyone who has shot it has enjoyed the full grip, from slender ladies, to larger characters.  

Recoil is soft in the Glock 26, even when I use some of the hottest loads available (Winchester 127 grain +P+ JHP is one of the hottest), yet I don't lose much velocity at all from that 3.5" barrel.  

Some folks will argue that the Glock 27 is better because it shoots a bigger bullet.  I won't disagree, that the .40 can be more effective, but the difference in effectiveness is quite slim, when you compare the premium hollowpoints between calibers.  Also, the kick of the Glock 27 is going to be significantly greater.  

That being said, I also own a Glock 27.  I can shoot quite well with it, but I still prefer the Glock 26, and it still remains my favorite concealed carry gun.  



If you're going to want something for competition, the Glock 34 makes a great competition piece.  It's actually very well balanced (see my thread regarding my new Glock 34), since there's a hole cut in the top, and the trigger has been lightened by a pound to 4.5 lbs.  You can actually get into the heart of .357 magnum performance with the longer 5.32" barrel.  

If you want a bigger bore, the Glock 35 is the .40 version of the 34, and the recoil coming out of it makes it one of the softest-shooting .40 pistols out there.  With this longer barrel, you can start entering 10 mm territory with ordinary .40 loads.  

If you want to swap uppers, you can replace your Glock 34 upper with a Glock 17 upper and it will become a Glock 17 in all respects (except for the lighter trigger).  Same thing with replacing the Glock 35 upper with a Glock 22 / 31 upper.  

This way, you can get two guns in one, at a lower cost than buying separate guns.


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2007)

Great information. Is the 26 'physically' smaller than the 27 or are they the same size?


----------



## KenpoTex (May 19, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Great information. Is the 26 'physically' smaller than the 27 or are they the same size?


They're the same size...all the 9mm and .40's have the same dimensions within their size envelope (19/23, 17/22, 34/35).

FWIW, I also have a 19 and love it.  The 26 will probably be my next one simply because of the better concealment (in some situations) due to the shorter grip.

I personally see no reason to go with the .40 over the 9mm.


----------



## jks9199 (May 19, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Actually, I'm considering a compact for conceal carry and also something "bigger" just for fun, lol.


I'm required to carry Glocks, in .40 calibre.  For "uniform" or "open carry" duties, I like the Glock 22.  Of course, I carry 15 rounds, +1 in the chamber...  To me, it fits my hand, and it's a comfortable gun.  Currently, I use a Streamlight M3 Illuminator mounted on the rails; the Model 22 is big enough that it's not unbalanced.  I suspect that a Model 23 (slightly smaller) might be.  That said -- the Model 23 is a good fit for lots of people, and it's a lot easier to conceal than the Model 22.  (You can conceal the Glock 22 -- but it ain't easy!)  

For concealed carry, I use a Model 27, with the grip extender on the magazine.  I can shoot reasonably well without it... but it's definitely a little easier to control the gun with that extra "finger width."  It's a very concealable gun...  Most folks don't even know I've got it, and I tend to use either a pancake or paddle holster on my right hip.  

I like Glocks; they're "cop simple."  No extra buttons or gadgets to work with, unlike Sigs, for example.  It's just ESSENTIAL that you keep your finger off the trigger with 'em unless you want the gun to go "BANG."  And Glocks WILL go bang...  I think it was on MT that someone posted a guy's blog about his attempts to abuse a Glock and keep it from firing.   They're very tolerant of not being cleaned often, of being carried in bad weather (and concealed carry might as well be bad weather; think about the lint & humidity at close to body temps!)

That said, someone was telling me that there's a gun out there (I think it's made by Springfield Arms) that's got most of the good parts of the Glock, plus a grip safety.  I kind of like that idea, since there have been incidents of Glocks firing when stuff (like coat drawstrings) got caught in the trigger as the gun was holstered.

Of course... if you really just wanna go "bigger for fun"... try this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBjUDCyDCuI


----------



## tellner (May 19, 2007)

I'm a great fan of the Glock 21 and the baby Glock in .45. I've also been favorably impressed by their .357 Sig model. The 21 requires a little ingenuity to carry concealed, but it is possible.


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I'm required to carry Glocks, in .40 calibre. For "uniform" or "open carry" duties, I like the Glock 22. Of course, I carry 15 rounds, +1 in the chamber... To me, it fits my hand, and it's a comfortable gun. Currently, I use a Streamlight M3 Illuminator mounted on the rails; the Model 22 is big enough that it's not unbalanced. I suspect that a Model 23 (slightly smaller) might be. That said -- the Model 23 is a good fit for lots of people, and it's a lot easier to conceal than the Model 22. (You can conceal the Glock 22 -- but it ain't easy!)
> 
> For concealed carry, I use a Model 27, with the grip extender on the magazine. I can shoot reasonably well without it... but it's definitely a little easier to control the gun with that extra "finger width." It's a very concealable gun... Most folks don't even know I've got it, and I tend to use either a pancake or paddle holster on my right hip.
> 
> ...


Looks like the 26 is a little better for concealed carry? Where on your body do you carry your 27? Ankle, hip, other?

As far as the video...:erg:


----------



## Grenadier (May 19, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Looks like the 26 is a little better for concealed carry? Where on your body do you carry your 27? Ankle, hip, other?


 
For my subcompacts, I'll use my Mitch Rosen Upper Limit Express holster.  This is a high-riding holster that pulls the gun very snugly against your body, if you use a good belt (those 10 dollar Wal-Mart ones will not do the job).  On a hot day (most of the spring and all of the summer in Alabama), I'll wear a pair of dress shorts, a t-shirt, and wear an unbuttoned (or sometimes buttoned) short sleeve dress shirt over it, with the gun and holster between the 4 o'clock and 5 o'clock positions.  

If I'm even less formal, I'll just wear my t-shirt untucked.  

The rig essentially disappears under a simply untucked shirt.  

That being said, Mitch makes them really snug at first, so I also recommend buying a vial of "Leather Lightning."  It's a polysiloxane-based lube that does not weaken the leather, and gives a bit of slickness to the inside of the holster, so that you don't have to use a Herculean effort to draw the gun while the holster is new.  By the time it wears out, the holster is usually broken in just right.  

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/product_line.html

The Express line isn't quite as nice as the normal line that they sell, but they're still heads and shoulders above almost anyone else.


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> For my subcompacts, I'll use my Mitch Rosen Upper Limit Express holster. This is a high-riding holster that pulls the gun very snugly against your body, if you use a good belt (those 10 dollar Wal-Mart ones will not do the job). On a hot day (most of the spring and all of the summer in Alabama), I'll wear a pair of dress shorts, a t-shirt, and wear an unbuttoned (or sometimes buttoned) short sleeve dress shirt over it, with the gun and holster between the 4 o'clock and 5 o'clock positions.
> 
> If I'm even less formal, I'll just wear my t-shirt untucked.
> 
> ...


More good info. I like your Mitch Rosen link, thanks.


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> They're the same size...all the 9mm and .40's have the same dimensions within their size envelope (19/23, 17/22, 34/35).
> 
> FWIW, I also have a 19 and love it. The 26 will probably be my next one simply because of the better concealment (in some situations) due to the shorter grip.
> 
> I personally see no reason to go with the .40 over the 9mm.


Hey Kenpotex, how long have you had your 19? Has it given you any trouble?


----------



## jks9199 (May 19, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Looks like the 26 is a little better for concealed carry? Where on your body do you carry your 27? Ankle, hip, other?
> 
> As far as the video...:erg:


Depends on just exactly how concealed I wanna be, if ya know what I mean.  Generally, for day to day purposes, it's on my right hip, under my shirt or jacket.  If I'm going further...  Sorry, practical considerations mean that I'm not discussing that.

As to which is better, the 26 or 27... It all depends on what you want.  9 mm or .40 cal...  The guns are the same size.  How big a hole do you want to make?


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Great information. Is the 26 'physically' smaller than the 27 or are they the same size?



It's physically smaller and lighter.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 20, 2007)

Me, I would go with one in .357 Sig, just 'cause I don't have anything in that caliber yet.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2007)

Now Jeff this is a Glock thread!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The 17 (9mm) and the 22 (.40) are both great!  However they are a little challenging to conceal but with the right holster and clothes they are not too difficult.  You can also conceal with a fanny pack specifically designed for that purpose when you are wearing shorts or your shirt is tucked in.  The 26 is beautiful handgun as well though the handle is just to short for me.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 20, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Hey Kenpotex, how long have you had your 19? Has it given you any trouble?


I bought it new in Jan. of '05 and have since put over 7,000 rounds through it with zero weapon-related malfunctions.  The only malfunctions were either due to faulty ammo (hard-primer, etc.) or operator error ("limp-wristing" by a friend who'd never shot a semi-auto). 
As I said, I love the model 19...If I could only have one handgun, this would be it.



			
				QUI-GON said:
			
		

> _Great information. Is the 26 'physically' smaller than the 27 or are they the same size?_




The 9mm, .40, and .357 SIG models are all have the same dimensions within their respective categories: Standard (17, 22, 31), Compact (19, 23, 32), and Sub-Compact (26, 27, 33).

Here's a link to the Glock page with all the models and technical data.
http://www.glock.com/english/index_pistols.htm


----------



## jks9199 (May 20, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> It's physically smaller and lighter.


Carol, I gotta disagree.  Per Glock's technical specs, the guns are the same size.  They estimate that the M26 is .02 oz heavier than the M27, loaded.

All of Glock's subcompacts are very close in size and weight; say about 30 oz, 6.5 in by 4.5 in by 1.2 in or so.


----------



## Tames D (May 20, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Now Jeff this is a Glock thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a fanny pack designed for my Glock 19. It works great. Easy and quick access, but I always feel like everyone knows what I have in there so I don't really use it.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 20, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I have a fanny pack designed for my Glock 19. It works great. Easy and quick access, but I always feel like everyone knows what I have in there so I don't really use it.


I have Grateful Dead patches on mine.  Can't stand them, but who will think a deadhead is carrying a pistol?


----------



## Tames D (May 20, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I have Grateful Dead patches on mine. Can't stand them, but who will think a deadhead is carrying a pistol?


Great idea, lol. Maybe a peace sign and flower power patches,


----------



## Tames D (May 20, 2007)

I think I'm leaning towards the Glock 26. I'll check it out at the gun shop and see if the short grip/handle will be an issue.


----------



## jks9199 (May 20, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I have Grateful Dead patches on mine. Can't stand them, but who will think a deadhead is carrying a pistol?


 


QUI-GON said:


> I have a fanny pack designed for my Glock 19. It works great. Easy and quick access, but I always feel like everyone knows what I have in there so I don't really use it.


 
Yep... those "concealed carry fannypacks" are dead giveaways...  Let's see.  That young-ish guy, alert with short hair, and a black fannypack worn facing front...  Think maybe he's got a gun in there?  :ultracool 

But I like the idea of disguising patches, though...



QUI-GON said:


> I think I'm leaning towards the Glock 26. I'll check it out at the gun shop and see if the short grip/handle will be an issue.


 
If the short grip is an issue, look at the grip extenders.  They replace the bottom plate on the magazine, and extend the grip about an inch.


----------



## Grenadier (May 24, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> If the short grip is an issue, look at the grip extenders. They replace the bottom plate on the magazine, and extend the grip about an inch.


 
Several options regarding grip extenders.  I'll list them according to my own preferences.

Pearce extender: Multiple configurations.  Some add +1 rounds to the magazine, others keep your magazine configuration at 10 rounds.  Either works fine, although some people prefer the +0 version, because they don't like the idea of a magazine spring doing more work.  Some use the +1 extender with a stronger (5 or 10% more power) magazine spring. 

Pearce also has larger extenders that give you a +3 config to the Glock 26 magazines, +2 to the GLock 27/33 magazines, and +1 to the Glock 39 magazines.  


Scherer: A bit larger than the standard Pearce extender.  Again, multiple configurations like the ones listed for Pearce, although they top out at +2.  I really don't like the Scherer as much as the Pearce ones.  

Glock factory +2 extension: This is what I prefer out of the bunch.  Since Glock sells the 10 round Glock 26 magazines with the +2 extender as a factory standard, that's what I choose to use, and I've never had a single failure.  

The other reason is, that a 12 round Glock 26 magazine costs me about 30 bucks, whereas a 10 rounder costs me 20 bucks.  If I were to buy the extender separately, that would add another 15 dollars to the cost, making it 35 bucks total for a 12 rounder.  A waste of 5 dollars, since I could just buy the 12 rounder in the first place for 30 bucks.


----------



## Blindside (May 24, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I think I'm leaning towards the Glock 26. I'll check it out at the gun shop and see if the short grip/handle will be an issue.


 
I actually find that I shoot the 26 better without a mag extender, my hand just seems to "point" better.  It also conceals marginally better without an extender.  The buttswell is in a different place compared to my G17, and its been a bit tricky learning the difference.  I'm looking at reducing the swell a bit to make it more of a match to the G17.  On a straight appearance issue, I like the Pearce +1 extension, it looks almost stock.  

My brother-in-law runs his G26 with a permanently attached extension to the grip so that he has the same grip length as a G17, and uses G17 mags, but has the barrel length of the G26 which is more comfortable for how he likes to carry.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisandyz (May 24, 2007)

I've pretty much gone away from the subcompacts. The width is the same as the service size pistol so they don't really hide that much better than the G19 in jeans and a T-shirt. Glock (or somebody) really needs to come out with a single-stack 9mm sub (a G26 slimline). In the meantime I'm looking at the kahr PM9s or Keltecs new 9mm. The Springfield EMP is another option.


----------



## Callandor (May 24, 2007)

Perhaps you should decide on the caliber first. I personally like the .40 so I took the G22. No reloads, though.


----------



## Grenadier (May 25, 2007)

Callandor said:


> Perhaps you should decide on the caliber first. I personally like the .40 so I took the G22. No reloads, though.


 
You can get an aftermarket barrel just for plinking purposes.  Prices range from 90 bucks for a Federal Arms barrel, all the way to 300 for a custom Barsto barrel.  

I actually have a drop-in Barsto barrel for my Glock 22, that has better support at that throat area, and the brass that comes out of my Glock 22 from these sessions looks great.  Also, I can use this barrel to shoot unjacketed lead, since I still do go to a range once in a while, that only allows you to shoot unjacketed lead.


----------



## brothershaw (May 25, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> My opinion:
> 
> 
> If you're going to want something for competition, the Glock 34 makes a great competition piece. It's actually very well balanced (see my thread regarding my new Glock 34), since there's a hole cut in the top, and the trigger has been lightened by a pound to 4.5 lbs. You can actually get into the heart of .357 magnum performance with the longer 5.32" barrel.
> ...


 
Is swapping the upper on 35 to a 22 or 31 that simple ,slide off, slide on or do you need to change anything else when you do the swap ( other than the cartridge)?


----------



## Grenadier (May 25, 2007)

brothershaw said:


> Is swapping the upper on 35 to a 22 or 31 that simple ,slide off, slide on or do you need to change anything else when you do the swap ( other than the cartridge)?


 
Yup.  That simple.  Just take the slide off, put new upper assembly on, and you're good to go.  

The extractor is the same for the .40 or 357 Sig.  Thus, a Glock 22 or 31 frame (lower) will accept the following with no modifications at all:

Glock 22 upper (of course!)
Glock 24 upper (.40 longslide, 6" barrel)
Glock 31 upper
Glock 35 upper

If you change the extractor and use 9 mm magazines, you can put the following on a Glock 22 or 31 frame:

Glock 17 upper
Glock 17L upper (9 mm longslide, 6" barrel)
Glock 34 upper


----------



## Tames D (May 27, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I think I'm leaning towards the Glock 26. I'll check it out at the gun shop and see if the short grip/handle will be an issue.


Change of plans... I went to the gun shop today and bought a *Glock 27.* I figured since I already have two 9mm pistols (Glock 19 and Ruger P-89) that I should do something a little different to justify another handgun (like I need to, lol). I like the idea of a larger caliber since they are basically the same size (the 26 and 27). 

I'm far from an expert in firearms, so someone tell me (please) that I made a wise choice. I'm a little concerned that maybe the .40 is not as reliable as the 9mm? And now I will have to keep in stock another ammo type.

I will pick up my new toy in 10 days and take it to the range and see if the grip is an issue.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 28, 2007)

You made a good choice.  The .40s are just as reliable as the 9mm's.  

Let us know what you think when you pick it up!

Jeff


----------



## brothershaw (May 28, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Yup. That simple. Just take the slide off, put new upper assembly on, and you're good to go.
> 
> The extractor is the same for the .40 or 357 Sig. Thus, a Glock 22 or 31 frame (lower) will accept the following with no modifications at all:
> 
> ...


 
Can uppers be easily bought/ordered through a local dealer? I figured they must run around $200?
I tried looking on the internet to see prices but cant find anything.
( I am licensed).


----------



## Callandor (May 28, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> You can get an aftermarket barrel just for plinking purposes.  Prices range from 90 bucks for a Federal Arms barrel, all the way to 300 for a custom Barsto barrel.
> 
> I actually have a drop-in Barsto barrel for my Glock 22, that has better support at that throat area, and the brass that comes out of my Glock 22 from these sessions looks great.  Also, I can use this barrel to shoot unjacketed lead, since I still do go to a range once in a while, that only allows you to shoot unjacketed lead.



Yup, you're right. An aftermarket barrel with good chamber support specially at 6 o'clock is good in preventing "problems" which some people like point out (I love my Glock). It could also tolerate LRN bullets better (I think due to the original barrel's polygonal rifling?). And yes, Bar-Sto rocks (along with Caspian)!


----------



## Grenadier (May 29, 2007)

brothershaw said:


> Can uppers be easily bought/ordered through a local dealer? I figured they must run around $200?
> I tried looking on the internet to see prices but cant find anything.
> ( I am licensed).


 
Complete uppers are probably going to be closer to the low 300's, since the cost of the polymer frame is rather small.  If someone tries to sell you the upper without the barrel, for that price, look elsewhere, since you will have paid at least another 120 bucks for the barrel.  

I know that you can buy slides and even complete uppers on eBay (completely legal).  

I think topglock.com also sells the uppers separately.  Heck, they sell just about everything for Glocks (including complete pistols), that I would guess that they would have them. 

Also, customglock.com should be able to help you.


----------

